# College pipelines to the NFL



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2012)

We cant win NC's but we can send the talent to the pro's..... Hmmmm? http://bleacherreport.com/tb/bfl4L?...letter&utm_campaign=georgia-bulldogs-football


----------



## riprap (Mar 1, 2012)

You know that Low is a UGA homer!

Just goes to show what we could do if we had a bunch of different colored shirts to give to our guys on the DL.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> You know that Low is a UGA homer!
> 
> Just goes to show what we could do if we had a bunch of different colored shirts to give to our guys on the DL.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 1, 2012)

Give me a break. 

How about to make that list for the last decade...and include everybody. 


THEN let's talk pipeline to the NFL.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Give me a break.
> 
> How about to make that list for the last decade...and include everybody.
> 
> ...



Find an article on the last 10 and post it. Sorry this one only went back 2 years.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Find an article on the last 10 and post it. Sorry this one only went back 2 years.



This one is the only one I could find on short notice. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=cr-footballfactories031609

1999 to 2009.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> This one is the only one I could find on short notice.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=cr-footballfactories031609
> 
> 1999 to 2009.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually kind of sad for UGA fans. That much talent and nothing to show for it. I hate to beat a dead horse but could it be coaching?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Actually kind of sad for UGA fans. That much talent and nothing to show for it. I hate to beat a dead horse but could it be coaching?


It hurts no doubt, and it's the truth. I look at the D with Grantham in two years and it was definitly coaching. Willie Martinez was a joke. Lets see if Bobo can step up his game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 2, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Actually kind of sad for UGA fans. That much talent and nothing to show for it. I hate to beat a dead horse but could it be coaching?



How do you figure nothing to show for it?  

No nc's, but under richt there have been sec titles, division titles and plenty of great things.  Not sad at all.

What would be sad is if I measured my worth by what my football team has accomplished, like many of you bammer fans do...that's the definition of sad.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> How do you figure nothing to show for it?
> 
> No nc's, but under richt there have been sec titles, division titles and plenty of great things.  Not sad at all.
> 
> What would be sad is if I measured my worth by what my football team has accomplished, like many of you bammer fans do...that's the definition of sad.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> How do you figure nothing to show for it?
> 
> No nc's, but under richt there have been sec titles, division titles and plenty of great things.  Not sad at all.
> 
> What would be sad is if I measured my worth by what my football team has accomplished, like many of you bammer fans do...that's the definition of sad.



Rex, all you have to do is look back at the "Fire Richt" threads started by and/or contributed to by your UGA faithful. I responded to a thread about a pipeline to the NFL and I may be wrong but when you have that much talent and a win/loss record that UGA has over those 2 years, there should not be much to be excited about.

Now to address the jab of measuring ones worth by what a football team accomplishes.  I have as much to do with Alabama's accomplishments as I do with UGA's failures. So I do not hang my hat or measure my worth by either one. If our teams accomplishment were a measure of worth I would be in pretty good shape while you would appreciate Obama's redistribution plans. have a great day.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Mar 2, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Rex, all you have to do is look back at the "Fire Richt" threads started by and/or contributed by your UGA faithful. I responded to a thread about a pipeline to the NFL and I may be wrong but when you have that much talent and a win/loss record that UGA has over those 2 years, there should not be much to be excited about.
> 
> Now to address the jab of measuring ones worth by what a football team accomplishes.  I have as much to do with Alabama's accomplishments as I do with UGA's failures. So I do not hang my hat or measure my worth by either one. If our teams accomplishment were a measure of worth I would be in pretty good shape while you would appreciate Obama's redistribution plans. have a great day.



Very well put.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 2, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Rex, all you have to do is look back at the "Fire Richt" threads started by and/or contributed by your UGA faithful. I responded to a thread about a pipeline to the NFL and I may be wrong but when you have that much talent and a win/loss record that UGA has over those 2 years, there should not be much to be excited about.Now to address the jab of measuring ones worth by what a football team accomplishes.  I have as much to do with Alabama's accomplishments as I do with UGA's failures. So I do not hang my hat or measure my worth by either one. If our teams accomplishment were a measure of worth I would be in pretty good shape while you would appreciate Obama's redistribution plans. have a great day.



you pointed out 2 down years for uga under richt, that are in the past.

as for not measuring your worth, you could have fooled me...


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> you pointed out 2 down years for uga under richt, that are in the past.
> 
> as for not measuring your worth, you could have fooled me...



Did you read the article Rex. The 2 "down years" are the years (2011-2012) that you sent all those to the NFL combine. Am I missing something here?

As far as fooling you, your lack of comprehension concerning the article and my initial post makes me think that fooling you would be no great accomplishment.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 2, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Did you read the article Rex. The 2 "down years" are the years (2011-2012) that you sent all those to the NFL combine. Am I missing something here?
> 
> As far as fooling you, your lack of comprehension concerning the article and my initial post makes me think that fooling you would be no great accomplishment.



I believe that we have 6 projected in the 1st round this year.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 2, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I believe that we have 6 projected in the 1st round this year.



I just saw Trent, Dre, Upshaw, Barron and Hightower. Who would be the 6th?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 2, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I just saw Trent, Dre, Upshaw, Barron and Hightower. Who would be the 6th?



I was trying to recall off the top of my head


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 2, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I was trying to recall off the top of my head



Vlachos will go,...just not in the first round


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I just saw Trent, Dre, Upshaw, Barron and Hightower. Who would be the 6th?





David Mills said:


> I was trying to recall off the top of my head





RipperIII said:


> Vlachos will go,...just not in the first round



Yall are the reason I quit being a Bama fan.......


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 2, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> This one is the only one I could find on short notice.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=cr-footballfactories031609
> 
> 1999 to 2009.



What I find interesting is out of the top 20 NFL producing teams since 99 the BIG has 6 teams listed and the sec only has 4. Also thought it was funny that LSU had 46 total players in the last 10 years drafted and Wisconsin had 43. Really puts perspective on recruiting rankings. Wisky is never in the top 20 in recruiting.

My personal opinion is I think kids in states like Wisconsin just don't get rated like kids in the south because of perception. Wisky has been pretty darn good over the last 10 years and has went toe to toe with any sec team they played and then you see were they rank with NFL kids and then we see why.


----------



## ACguy (Mar 2, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> How do you figure nothing to show for it?
> 
> No nc's, but under richt there have been sec titles, division titles and plenty of great things.  Not sad at all.
> 
> What would be sad is if I measured my worth by what my football team has accomplished, like many of you bammer fans do...that's the definition of sad.



And the 3 teams in the SEC who have had as much talent as UGA have 2 BCS championships each. Yea nothing to be sad about. What are these plenty of great things . 

What's sad is that UGA is not even in the same class as the other 3 SEC teams with their talent level.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2012)

ACguy said:


> And the 3 teams in the SEC who have had as much talent as UGA have 2 BCS championships each. Yea nothing to be sad about. What are these plenty of great things .
> 
> What's sad is that UGA is not even in the same class as the other 3 SEC teams with their talent level.


Quit hatin...... Your just mad because Muschamp is yalls HC..... I know he's a walkin roid rage fruitloop.....


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> This one is the only one I could find on short notice.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=cr-footballfactories031609
> 
> 1999 to 2009.




That's a yankee article with fuzzy math. Under UGA "Lowlights" they list Pollack, who broke his neck, as if he somehow ended up being a disappointment based on his ability. Under "highlights" for UGA, they don't list Hines Ward who has over a decade in the NFL with multiple franchise records for the Steelers and a SUPERBOWL MVP. 

What a horrible article. 

LSU currently has 44 players in the NFL.

UGA currently has 43 players in the NFL. 

Florida has 38.

Tennessee has 38.

Auburn has 35.

Bama has 27. 

South Carolina 26.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/college/_/letter/g


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> That's a yankee article with fuzzy math. Under UGA "Lowlights" they list Pollack, who broke his neck, as if he somehow ended up being a disappointment based on his ability. Under "highlights" for UGA, they don't list Hines Ward who has over a decade in the NFL with multiple franchise records for the Steelers and a SUPERBOWL MVP.
> 
> What a horrible article.
> 
> ...


It was all I had.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2012)

ACguy said:


> And the 3 teams in the SEC who have had as much talent as UGA have 2 BCS championships each. Yea nothing to be sad about. What are these plenty of great things .
> 
> What's sad is that UGA is not even in the same class as the other 3 SEC teams with their talent level.



Plenty of great things?  2 sec championship and 5 division titles.  I'm not sad at all, quite happy actually.  

You like to talk about the sec being the toughest conference in the land, then in the next breath you say uga fans should be sad that we haven't won a nc under richt.  Seeing how difficult it is to win a nc and the amount of luck involved, I don't see why you would say we have anything to be sad about.

As for the list provided in the link, the college and pro game are totally different and a great college guy doesn't mean he will make the pro's, just as a mediocre college player can find success in the NFL.  The NFL gm's get in wrong in their draft evaluations just as college coaches do in recruiting.

Would I have liked to have won one by now?  Sure I would.

Does it define our season, or make me enjoy college football less?  Not at all.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Did you read the article Rex. The 2 "down years" are the years (2011-2012) that you sent all those to the NFL combine. Am I missing something here?



Yes, you are missing something here...2011 was our first year in a new defensive system and as you know, the best team doesn't always win the game...see uga vs sc last year and the 1st meeting between bama and lsu.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, is this discussion about pro football or college football.  Outting kids into the NFL has little to do with how good of a COLLEGE football team you are.  What would you rather have, your team to win the NC, or having the most NFL draftees?  I pull for my team to win championships, anything else is what some of you refer to as a "moral victory".


----------



## riprap (Mar 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> you pointed out 2 down years for uga under richt, that are in the past.
> 
> as for not measuring your worth, you could have fooled me...



You know those players that are in the NFL learned all they know and developed into men while in high school. The UGA coaching staffs had nothing to do with it.

measuring your net worth...perfect words. Some bama fans may not but there ARE plenty that do. Nick Saban has changed lives.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> How do you figure nothing to show for it?
> 
> No nc's, but under richt there have been sec titles, division titles and plenty of great things.  Not sad at all.
> 
> What would be sad is if I measured my worth by what my football team has accomplished, like many of you bammer fans do...that's the definition of sad.[/QUOTE.   No one outside of Uga cares I'm sure. But, you have to win a NC at some point with all that talent. 32 years and counting is a long time. Time for a coaching change at Uga.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> rex upshaw said:
> 
> 
> > How do you figure nothing to show for it?
> ...


----------



## riprap (Mar 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Matthew6 said:
> 
> 
> > You think it's time for a coaching change at vt?
> ...


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 3, 2012)

I like laughing  (hahaha)at some on here that talk about UGA's in-state talent and the way they talk about it it so superior to the rest of the states in the SEC. But get this if you was to start talking former UGA players in the NFL who do you remember? (and I'm talking all fans not just dog fans) Well just a couple that pop in my head the last few years is Mathew Stafford and Knowshon Moreno. Get this though neither is from Georgia. If I remember right Mathew Stafford was from Texas and Moreno was from New Jersey. 

Also Arian Foster play college ball the same time Moreno did. Moreno got blowed up to epic proportions and Arian was never talked about especially on this forum. Now that they are in the pro's we can clearly see Arian Foster is the superior back just as he was in college as well. (Hahahaha)


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> I like laughing  (hahaha)at some on here that talk about UGA's in-state talent and the way they talk about it it so superior to the rest of the states in the SEC. But get this if you was to start talking former UGA players in the NFL who do you remember? (and I'm talking all fans not just dog fans) Well just a couple that pop in my head the last few years is Mathew Stafford and Knowshon Moreno. Get this though neither is from Georgia. If I remember right Mathew Stafford was from Texas and Moreno was from New Jersey.
> 
> Also Arian Foster play college ball the same time Moreno did. Moreno got blowed up to epic proportions and Arian was never talked about especially on this forum. Now that they are in the pro's we can clearly see Arian Foster is the superior back just as he was in college as well. (Hahahaha)



Listen bro I know its been tough up there in knoxville, but dont jump  in here and try to spread your discontent.... This article had nothing to do with the STATE of Ga. It's talking about college teams.... Looks like UT has wasted some talent too. God knows all those players didnt come from that state. Half of what made it on NFL rosters cam form the state of Ga. for your team. Anyway I guess i'll give you what I give acguy. Your coach. Derek Dooley!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> rex upshaw said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they are losers without a NC. All schools need to change coahes every year until a NC is won.
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Matthew6 said:
> 
> 
> > I  think it's time for a coaching change at UGA too.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Listen bro I know its been tough up there in knoxville, but dont jump  in here and try to spread your discontent.... This article had nothing to do with the STATE of Ga. It's talking about college teams.... Looks like UT has wasted some talent too. God knows all those players didnt come from that state. Half of what made it on NFL rosters cam form the state of Ga. for your team. Anyway I guess i'll give you what I give acguy. Your coach. Derek Dooley!!!!!



Got any more names since Stafford and Moreno went pro that we all may know that are in the pros? hahaha

What about that little midget LB that went pro from UGA? I done forgot his name.  anybody else I might be forgetting?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Got any more names since Stafford and Moreno went pro that we all may know that are in the pros? hahaha
> 
> What about that little midget LB that went pro from UGA? I done forgot his name.  anybody else I might be forgetting?



Got me there accu you got me and the whole UGA nation, and to top that off the whole state of Ga. Looks like your hurting pretty bad. Dont worry Barbara Dooley will take up for yall and her son. Keep looking up brother it's gonna get better for yall...........


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> riprap said:
> 
> 
> > Bama fans are so arrogant. I cant stand them and their5142535262,,181892839,8765 NC's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Do you really want to know what is arrogant?  I'll tell you.  Arrogant is fans of one team who act like they are a premier program, that they are the cream of the crop, year after year, but they haven't won an NC in over 30 years.  To deflect from this FACT, they try to demonize those schools and their associated fans who are winning NCs.  Arrogant is those fans of underachieving teams who try to claim some level of self-righteousness because they are perpetual underachievers.  Arrogant are those fans who are always trying to claim some "moral victory" when they lose.
> 
> It's not arrogance when you win 2 NCs in 3 years, it's fact.



How many SEC championships did Alabama win in that 3 years?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really want to know what is arrogant?  I'll tell you.  Arrogant is fans of one team who act like they are a premier program, that they are the cream of the crop, year after year, but they haven't won an NC in over 30 years.  To deflect from this FACT, they try to demonize those schools and their associated fans who are winning NCs.  Arrogant is those fans of underachieving teams who try to claim some level of self-righteousness because they are perpetual underachievers.  Arrogant are those fans who are always trying to claim some "moral victory" when they lose.
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> How many SEC championships did Alabama win in that 3 years?[/QUOTE
> 
> How many games have UT won in the last three years?


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> AccUbonD said:
> 
> 
> > How many SEC championships did Alabama win in that 3 years?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > You getting ready for #7 to add to UGA NFL stats and melt away?
> ...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> David Mills said:
> 
> 
> > Davey I dont know were all this hate toward UGA and the fan base is coming from. I guess you think you know what arrogance means, but it's hard when your blinded by pride. This thread has turned into just what I thought it would from some of yall. I thought it was interesting over the last two years from our record, and the talent we had. Not sure how we went full circle with MORAL VICTORY in this thread, but it doesnt surprise me. I love how arrogant yall are, and look forward to the day when I get to be just like you and yours!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> How many SEC championships did Alabama win in that 3 years?



If it ain't first place, nothing else matters.  I'm very well satisfied winning NCs instead of conference championship, only a loser would be otherwise satisfied.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on a second brown boy, one of your bros started it but he gets a pass.  The whole arrogance finger pointing thing was first aimed at us Bama fans, but that's OK by you, isn't it.  But, when it's thrown back you get upset. Time to grow up.
> ...


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 3, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> How many SEC championships did Alabama win in that 3 years?



You just gotta love ol Bondy 

Cheer up Bondy, UT may become relevant once more with in the next decade or two.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> David Mills said:
> 
> 
> > Who got mad? Just talking smack on a internet forum I think if you read the 1st post of this thread you will see I made the connection Also not sure how anyone could get mad typing words on the internet. Now, if my team goes 0-12 next year I will still have the same pride while it may be hurt I will always be a Dawg. Now go back and read my 1st post and carry on my Bama brother. Go Dawgs!!!
> ...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> You just gotta love ol Bondy
> 
> Cheer up Bondy, UT may become relevant once more with in the next decade or two.



Decade or 2????? That's being a little over optimistic, isn't it?


----------



## riprap (Mar 3, 2012)

Something is wrong with who quoted what.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

I love Jesus and Uga fb!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 3, 2012)

It is simply too bad mizz. and a&m had to join this year....this thread has so much potential.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It is simply too bad mizz. and a&m had to join this year....this thread has so much potential.


 Mizz and A&M are going to find out what real passionate and blood thirsty fans are all about.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> Something is wrong with who quoted what.



I noticed that too. Hmmm.....


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Mizz and A&M are going to find out what real passionate and blood thirsty fans are all about.



Yes they will!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 3, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Mizz and A&M are going to find out what real passionate and blood thirsty fans are all about.



I think you may be mistaken.  A&M fans are a pretty stout bunch and Mizz. ain't shabby.  I don't believe either will contend instantly for the SECCG but you really have opened up a can of worms for yourself.  If you believe SEC teams are somehow superior to others because of conference alignment, wait for A&M to reap the benefits of SEC membership.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I think you may be mistaken.  A&M fans are a pretty stout bunch and Mizz. ain't shabby.  I don't believe either will contend instantly for the SECCG but you really have opened up a can of worms for yourself.  If you believe SEC teams are somehow superior to others because of conference alignment, wait for A&M to reap the benefits of SEC membership.



Texas talent + SEC Name and Recruiting Methods = Scary.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Texas talent + SEC Name and Recruiting Methods = Scary.



Works both ways...gives sec teams a better shot at getting into talent rich Texas.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Texas talent + SEC Name and Recruiting Methods = Scary.





rex upshaw said:


> Works both ways...gives sec teams a better shot at getting into talent rich Texas.



Agree with both.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Works both ways...gives sec teams a better shot at getting into talent rich Texas.



Texas folks don't feel Texas is the south, they feel Texas and somewhat Oklahoma are their own.  Folks in the south are a lot more ready to embrace those regions than those are ready to embrace them.  JMO


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Texas folks don't feel Texas is the south, they feel Texas and somewhat Oklahoma are their own.  Folks in the south are a lot more ready to embrace those regions than those are ready to embrace them.  JMO



As it relates to recruiting, it opens the door for schools to pull kids from Texas, no doubt about it...which is part of the reason univ. of Texas didn't want a&m to join the sec.  I know many Texas fans and this is a huge concern for them.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 3, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> As it relates to recruiting, it opens the door for schools to pull kids from Texas, no doubt about it...which is part of the reason univ. of Texas didn't want a&m to join the sec.  I know many Texas fans and this is a huge concern for them.



  They mostly get who they want in Texas now unless Oklahoma or to a lesser extent A&M gets them.  Of course they don't want more competition but It is more likely that A&M pulls major recruits out of Georgia and Florida as a result of this than UGA or UF pull a lot out of Texas.  I can see maybe a few teams in the west benefiting but they already have inroads there.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> If you believe SEC teams are somehow superior to others because of conference alignment, wait for A&M to reap the benefits of SEC membership.



My statement was about the fans; we can get into "who is the greatest conference" thing if you want to.

working on a military base you meet people from all over the place, many of those that follow football are amazed at how rabid and sometimes brutal SEC fans can be.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> They mostly get who they want in Texas now unless Oklahoma or to a lesser extent A&M gets them.  Of course they don't want more competition but It is more likely that A&M pulls major recruits out of Georgia and Florida as a result of this than UGA or UF pull a lot out of Texas.  I can see maybe a few teams in the west benefiting but they already have inroads there.



We snatched a qb out of the Dallas area a few years ago. Matthew Stafford. Now if you think A&M are going to come in and start pulling kids out of Ga. and Fl. just because their in the SEC your wrong. Aint gonna happen. Texas could take a few though. Reason being they are proven winners. Bama and UF and Auburn and SCe recruit this state very well. FS  gets their fair share of S. Ga. recruits too. The team in the SEC that benefits the most is LSU. Their not as far away as the rest of us. Mizzu and A&M will get a kid here and there, but they will not have their way in either state.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We snatched a qb out of the Dallas area a few years ago. Matthew Stafford. Now if you think A&M are going to come in and start pulling kids out of Ga. and Fl. just because their in the SEC your wrong. Aint gonna happen. Texas could take a few though. Reason being they are proven winners. Bama and UF and Auburn and SCe recruit this state very well. FS  gets their fair share of S. Ga. recruits too. The team in the SEC that benefits the most is LSU. Their not as far away as the rest of us. Mizzu and A&M will get a kid here and there, but they will not have their way in either state.



I may have not been clear, when I said "major recruit" I meant a very small number of highly rated recruits.  I am not sure of Stafford going to Georgia had more to do with Georgia pulling him or him wanting to leave.  His final three were Uga, Texas, and Michigan.  For the most part kids are going to go where they do now.  
My point is that if you ask a kid from Atlanta where he wants to play college ball first choice is going to be a better Sec team.  You ask a kid from Dallas first choice is going to be Texas, Oklahoma, or something of the sort.  A&M is going to be a better SEC team so the recruit from Atlanta gets his first choice by going there.  The kid from Dallas is going with his second second choice if he chooses let's say Auburn.  As I/we said the only close winner in the SEC will be LSU/ARKY.  The SEC pulling in A&M and trying to swing recruiting in Texas would be like the Big 10 adding GT and thinking it swings Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I may have not been clear, when I said "major recruit" I meant a very small number of highly rated recruits.  I am not sure of Stafford going to Georgia had more to do with Georgia pulling him or him wanting to leave.  His final three were Uga, Texas, and Michigan.  For the most part kids are going to go where they do now.
> My point is that if you ask a kid from Atlanta where he wants to play college ball first choice is going to be a better Sec team.  You ask a kid from Dallas first choice is going to be Texas, Oklahoma, or something of the sort.  A&M is going to be a better SEC team so the recruit from Atlanta gets his first choice by going there.  The kid from Dallas is going with his second second choice if he chooses let's say Auburn.  As I/we said the only close winner in the SEC will be LSU/ARKY.  The SEC pulling in A&M and trying to swing recruiting in Texas would be like the Big 10 adding GT and thinking it swings Georgia.


I wasnt 100% honest about Stafford. He met Richt when he was a kid while Richt was at FSU.  That relationship was built when Stafford was a baby almost.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> They mostly get who they want in Texas now unless Oklahoma or to a lesser extent A&M gets them.  Of course they don't want more competition but It is more likely that A&M pulls major recruits out of Georgia and Florida as a result of this than UGA or UF pull a lot out of Texas.  I can see maybe a few teams in the west benefiting but they already have inroads there.



Texas has consistently ranked in the top 5 in recruiting over the last decade, ...and just look at their results...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Texas has consistently ranked in the top 5 in recruiting over the last decade, ...and just look at their results...



Even with their last two years being subpar their past decade has been pretty darn good.  They won a NC, played for another and have been ranked in the top 10-15 quite a bit.  Do you have a point?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 4, 2012)

8-5
5-7
13-1
12-1
10-3
10-3
13-0
11-1
10-3
11-2

That sux...


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Even with their last two years being subpar their past decade has been pretty darn good.  They won a NC, played for another and have been ranked in the top 10-15 quite a bit.  Do you have a point?



I thought you techies were good at math...a decade of top 5 recruiting classes with the result of 1 NC just ain't too good...to say the least of top 10 finishes,...over that same span, BAMA, LSU and Florida each have two NC's as well as top 5 finishes...with less top 5 recruiting classes...do _you_ have a point?...not to mention Boise state with 0 top 5 classes and multiple top 10 finishes.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> 8-5
> 5-7
> 13-1
> 12-1
> ...



Fairly impressive compared to say...GT?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I thought you techies were good at math...a decade of top 5 recruiting classes with the result of 1 NC just ain't too good...to say the least of top 10 finishes,...over that same span, BAMA, LSU and Florida each have two NC's as well as top 5 finishes...with less top 5 recruiting classes...do _you_ have a point?...not to mention Boise state with 0 top 5 classes and multiple top 10 finishes.



My point stands as I wrote it.  If your too arrogant to accept there is life outside of the Sec that is your own sorry opinion.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Fairly impressive compared to say...GT?



When you can't win an argument change it.  Very childlike behavior.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> My point stands as I wrote it.  If your too arrogant to accept there is life outside of the Sec that is your own sorry opinion.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 5, 2012)

A good rule of thumb is to read bleacherreport for entertainment, but never link it as a fact.  BR should be tax exempt as a cherity for the handicapped that they allow to post there.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> My point stands as I wrote it.  If your too arrogant to accept there is life outside of the Sec that is your own sorry opinion.



7 out of the last 10 BCS NC have been from the SEC covering that 10 year span of which I spoke...Texas has one NC in that span and got whipped by BAMA in a game Texas should not have been in, in the first place.
...is there football outside of the SEC? yes, but very mediocre football...

and I re-iterate for you a _fact_, not a "sorry opinion"...LSU, UF, BAMA all have two NC, and Aubbie one in the last decade 

"Texas gets who they want"....maybe they want the wrong folks,...

Texas will lose more talent to the SEC now that A&M and Mizzou are in.

What else ya got?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> When you can't win an argument change it.  Very childlike behavior.



Childlike behavior is you sticking out your little lip and pouting when someone  just a little bit.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> A good rule of thumb is to read bleacherreport for entertainment, but never link it as a fact.  BR should be tax exempt as a cherity for the handicapped that they allow to post there.



pretty much a joke, but from time to time they link articles from reputable sources.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> 7 out of the last 10 BCS NC have been from the SEC covering that 10 year span of which I spoke...Texas has one NC in that span and got whipped by BAMA in a game Texas should not have been in, in the first place.
> ...is there football outside of the SEC? yes, but very mediocre football...
> 
> and I re-iterate for you a _fact_, not a "sorry opinion"...LSU, UF, BAMA all have two NC, and Aubbie one in the last decade
> ...



Your opinion IS sorry if you cannot recognize that Texas IS a good program.  Where was Bama 10 years ago?  Where will they be in 10 years?  Just because your are on top of the mountain now doesn't mean that everyone else is zero.  Things are cyclical.  Boys act with arrogance in a similar nature, men can respect a competitor for what they are.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Childlike behavior is you sticking out your little lip and pouting when someone  just a little bit.



Nobody is pouting.  This is a board for people with different opinions to express them.  Your joke was a backhanded attempt to express your poor opinion.  We are all just characters on a board here don think you gonna back anybody down because of how many trophies a football team you support has won.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> My point stands as I wrote it.  If your too arrogant to accept there is life outside of the Sec that is your own sorry opinion.



There's life outside the SEC for sure, but it's not much of a life.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Your opinion IS sorry if you cannot recognize that Texas IS a good program.  Where was Bama 10 years ago?  Where will they be in 10 years?  Just because your are on top of the mountain now doesn't mean that everyone else is zero.  Things are cyclical.  Boys act with arrogance in a similar nature, men can respect a competitor for what they are.



I see how you got your name...I thought you were a Tech fan, but obviously "krazie jacket" refers to the long armed white variety.

I was pointing out the SEC,...you picked BAMA.


Facts is facts...no arrogance here.


Lots of posters on this board love to point out just how "underachieving " UGA has been...no one mentions Texas, but as you've so plainly illustrated, Texas deserves a big mention as to just what a disappointment they've been.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Nobody is pouting.  This is a board for people with different opinions to express them.  Your joke was a backhanded attempt to express your poor opinion.  We are all just characters on a board here don think you gonna back anybody down because of how many trophies a football team you support has won.



speaking of arrogance, funny how you think your opinion is any less "sorry" or "poor" than mine

"ignorance is bliss"


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 5, 2012)

Alright ripper you win.  Every team that hasn't won two NC's recently is a disappointment.  I blindly thought Texas was a good program, one NC and loads of 10 win seasons doesn't cut it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Alright ripper you win.  Every team that hasn't won two NC's recently is a disappointment.  I blindly thought Texas was a good program, one NC and loads of 10 win seasons doesn't cut it.



LoL....its useless.  I've tried.  Even the worst of the SEC is better then the rest.  Just give it up.    Don't even dare mention USC or Oklahoma...


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 5, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Alright ripper you win.  Every team that hasn't won two NC's recently is a disappointment.  I blindly thought Texas was a good program, one NC and loads of 10 win seasons doesn't cut it.



Nah, call it a draw...I was simply pointing out that Texas, has habitually been awarded a "top 5" recruiting class and should have more to show for it,...and as to Nitram's comments, you can throw Oklahoma in there as well.

I agree they are "good" programs, but with all the hype they get, they should have won more.

ps I'm a Tech fan too


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 5, 2012)

This thread has taken a turn in the wrong direction. It was not my intent to bring division to the sports forum.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This thread has taken a turn in the wrong direction. It was not my intent to bring division to the sports forum.



Umm.... Yeah.....


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 6, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Umm.... Yeah.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It was not my intent to bring division to the sports forum.



Should we start calling you "Obama the uniter"??????????


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Should we start calling you "Obama the uniter"??????????



Please leave politics for the political forum.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Please leave politics for the political forum.



Well, your comment made you look like a politician.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 7, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Well, your comment made you look like a politician.



.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 9, 2012)

David Mills said:


> My statement was about the fans; we can get into "who is the greatest conference" thing if you want to.
> 
> working on a military base you meet people from all over the place, many of those that follow football are amazed at how rabid and sometimes brutal SEC fans can be.



The SEC is the main conference in the region, but it's the geographical region more than the conference.  FSU, Clemson, ever been to Stateboro?  The southeastern part of the county is just football crazy, period.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 11, 2012)

At least you can say Richt recruits top players into Georgia uniforms every year and he does it honestly.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 12, 2012)

jdgator said:


> At least you can say Richt recruits top players into Georgia uniforms every year and he does it honestly.




ohhhhhhh, do I hear a stringed quartet in the background?


----------

